# Woman escapes terrifying Uber ride by jumping from moving vehicle.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://m.aol.com/article/2016/05/11...-ride-by-jumping-from-moving-vehicl/21375125/

*Woman escapes terrifying Uber ride by jumping from moving vehicle*

May 11th 2016 9:49AM

KANSAS CITY, Mo. (WDAF) -- An Uber ride turned into a terrifying ordeal for one KC woman on Saturday night that ended when she jumped out of a moving car.

The nightmare began at the Caddy Shack in Columbus Park, when Margot Thompson called an Uber to head toward West Plaza to visit a friend. It's a ride she often takes, but the route her driver took was in the opposite direction.

"If you were going 35 South, you would go through the River Market and then get on to the highway through there," Thompson said.

Her driver, Adan, headed east on Guinotte Ave. Thompson said the driver ignored the GPS directions as well as her requests to turn around.

"My intuition ticked. I realized we were heading the East Bottoms to a more remote industrial area. At this point, this man could've turned around several times," she said.

When the driver crossed Guinotte & Lydia, Thompson said she tucked and rolled out of the moving car. She then hid near a staircase and phoned a friend who arrived minutes later.

"Bad things happen 24 hours a day. I don't think in anyway I brought it upon myself for working weird hours," Thompson mentioned.

Thompson is a bartender and said she depends on Uber to get around at night. Before this incident, she described Uber as a "godsend."

She reported the driver to Uber, who was quick to respond. In an email, Uber said they're "working on this investigation."

"We take all customer feedback seriously and as soon as we heard from the rider, we removed the driver's access to the platform. We're continuing to review this matter," the company said in a statement.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

It'll be interesting to see if this driver has a rap sheet.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Woman escapes scary Uber ride by jumping from moving vehicle*
*http://fox4kc.com/2016/05/10/woman-escapes-scary-uber-ride-by-jumping-from-moving-vehicle/*


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

It might be a good idea if Foober would at least meet drivers for a live in person interview to see if they seem like driver material. I know that doesn't mean anything one way or another...but it might at least let them see who's out there. Not that they care. Nevermind.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I've wanted to jump out of a few cars, some drivers a scary


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I had a few pax I wished jumped out of my car!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Sometimes I jump out while driving, just didn't like where the PAX conversation was going


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I read it and watched it. I smell BS
1) Why no call to 911 if you felt you were being abducted?
2) Friend is minutes away ready for a rescue?
3) The map shown has a turn around on it.
4) That dress shows enough skin, and the close up shots of her hands to question her story of jumping from a moving car.

My instincts says she was probably intoxicated, probably didn't enter a destination, and the driver had to type in what she rambled off for a destination, the GPS was correct with the wrong address, and she's barking directions. [Edit]I'll even speculate he kicked her drunk ass out & ended the ride, wasn't going to tolerate her behavior. I hope he has a dash camera! [/edit]

One of the reasons I'll sit parked, waiting for the PAX to enter a destination. Where I drive is their responsibility, I don't need that headache!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FAC said:


> I had a few pax I wished jumped out of my car!


Ejection seats


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

I smell bs to sensational stories to promote a public outcry. Even though I support tnc licence implementation I detest this type of behavior. It encourages other wackos to do simular despicable acts at drivers peril. Be careful who you let sit in the front seat. I don't do the water and mint deal because someone could say you put something in it like on holoween you alway hear about it. Remember a percentage of your passengers are board certified crazy. The publicity will bring them out of the woodwork. Out if 700 ride I've had 6 that flat out scared the he'll out of me.The scenario is always the same someone else's requested the ride and you have no way of knowing until they are in the back seat. Most of the time it's a mom or a relative of an elderly person which I have no problem but that 1 a hundred we have all gotton and every driver reading this knows what I mean is unnerving to say the least. Our safe has to get the recognition it deserves. Most of us are not cabbies who fortunately for them are far more aware of driver pitfalls. Like them or not they are pros.Just wait and see what comes next another drivers attacked by a Pax and no outcry by the public for drivers safety. The fact is we are in far more danger than the customers due to our level of exposure. Every one of these accusations against drivers needs to be totally investigated as authentic. We may be the victim and not the alleged perpetrators.Be careful out there guys


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

That ejection pic made my day had to change my hernia belt to to tight.That pic says 1000 words.Like when a customer say where are you from. Or how much money you make. And now asking about uber leaving. I just tell them to read the paper and hope for our sake and there's a meeting of the minds is reached. There are so many people's life that will be impacted negatively it's really sad.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

If they are really drunk just take them back to the bar and let them deal with it . leaving some one on the side of the road out of anger invites disaster. Patience and compassion are hard qualities to live up to at times be the bigger person


----------



## UberSaur (Dec 24, 2014)

What about innocent until proven guilty? All someone has to do is make a claim to get a driver fired?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberSaur said:


> What about innocent until proven guilty? All someone has to do is make a claim to get a driver fired?


Oh, how naive. You haven't been driving long enough yet to know how Uber rolls. They could care less, deactivate and move on at the slightest hint of trouble.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Uber should find out the facts and if this guy's. Innocent help him out of common decency.My intuitive side says the is the first not the last problem of this nature. Uber and drivers are sue targets for money hungry people.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

observer said:


> http://m.aol.com/article/2016/05/11...-ride-by-jumping-from-moving-vehicl/21375125/


I'm guessing this is what really happened:

Inner monologue of rider - "Shoot, the driver took a wrong turn. Where is he taking me? Am I in danger? Sh*t! It's UberPool! Tuck and roll!"


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

At this rate drivers will be viewed as persona non grata by the ride sharing public. Bad press isn't good no matter how you cut it.New policy announced Let THE RIDER BEWARE or even worse Ride at your own risk.Joking aside this is getting out of hand. About half the customers want to hear uber tales so I make them up for tips. Told one I broke a guys finger when I punched him in the nose.Im getting my old rodney dagger field I Get no respect joke book out for material. What the hell at this point why care don't worry be happy


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Beur said:


> I've wanted to jump out of a few cars, some drivers a scary


I know this for a fact having grown up with my older brother "driving" me around...No idea how I made it to adulthood. These days he drives a semi...God help us all...


----------



## UberSaur (Dec 24, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Oh, how naive. You haven't been driving long enough yet to know how Uber rolls. They could care less, deactivate and move on at the slightest hint of trouble.


Haven't been driving long enough? I have 2,216 trips completed under my belt.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Cheap economy will create a havoc. Ultimately uber has to admit they need a finger printing otherwise shut it down uber.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I've heard from my female pax that misbehavior by a certain type of driver (I'm not going to say which type, because I don't want anyone to call me a ****** and declare jihad) is common and they dread those rides. Just repeating what I've heard.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

After reading this story I am left confused... I thought UberLou was in Georgia, not KC.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I read it and watched it. I smell BS
> 1) Why no call to 911 if you felt you were being abducted?
> 2) Friend is minutes away ready for a rescue?
> 3) The map shown has a turn around on it.
> ...


Good points...maybe she wanted her 15 min?


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Did she tip him?


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Do you know how difficult it is to jump out of a moving car, especially if you've never done it before? The chances of you face-planting on the concrete are extremely high. Unless the car was traveling about 5 miles an hour I don't believe her story one bit.


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

Makes no sense. You have a phone!!!! call 911 WHILE you are in the car. What’s with this tuck and roll out of moving car. 


I think she’s doing meth and paranoia kicked in. LOL


----------



## GambitFW (Mar 14, 2016)

PSR, Passenger Surge Remorse...


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> After reading this story I am left confused... I thought UberLou was in Georgia, not KC.


I think he's from the Bermuda (Triangle) for all we know.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Luckily she didn't call the police. What good could they do when FUber is just an email or two, or three, or four... away.


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I read it and watched it. I smell BS
> 1) Why no call to 911 if you felt you were being abducted?
> 2) Friend is minutes away ready for a rescue?
> 3) The map shown has a turn around on it.
> ...


What he said.

No call to police?

No photo of plates speeding away into the Bottoms?

No photo of skid marks where said tuck-and-roll occured? In this selfie-saturated society?

What he said.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I was waiting for Fireguy50 to post one of his famous videos...but he didn't. Here are vital instructions for all pax to learn from this brilliant 10yr old.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

We had a woman do this out of her boyfriends moving car on I-10 about a year or so ago.

Think she was spread out for about a 1/2 mile.

The first to report hitting her called in saying he thought he had struck a large dog in the middle of the highway,and that it was a hazard.

It wasn't nice.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Do you know how difficult it is to jump out of a moving car, especially if you've never done it before? The chances of you face-planting on the concrete are extremely high. Unless the car was traveling about 5 miles an hour I don't believe her story one bit.


Flarpy, obviously you didn't learn the proper technique to tuck and roll. But for the safety of pax and drivers everywhere I posted the instructional video above ^^^^


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

In the interview not a scratch on her??? Usually you'd get more than just scratches as seen below but nothing!

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...-in-fall-from-moving-car-20160511-got0kq.html


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

In case you didn't read them, here are a couple of the comments posted in response to the news article...now we are thought of as "freaks", etc.

darlenepens
"I know many people use Uber, but I think a woman alone is insane to do this. You have no idea who these freaks are and what they're capable of doing. I don't trust Uber as far as I could throw one of their cars. This is only one of many incidents involving Uber drivers."


But I really liked this one...

Waynea
"Typical Uber ride."


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Instyle said:


> In the interview not a scratch on her??? Usually you'd get more than just scratches as seen below but nothing!
> 
> http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...-in-fall-from-moving-car-20160511-got0kq.html


I noticed that too. No scratch, bruise anything and she's wearing a miniskirt. Two weeks ago I tripped on the sidewalk and took a marvelous fall on the pavement. Two weeks later still have a big scab on my knee and the bruise is finally starting to disappear and I was wearing blue jeans. Didn't know how to do the tuck and roll then.


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

And what does "I don't think I brought it upon myself in any way for working weird hours" mean??

Brought what upon yourself?

Is it just me or was this article nothing short of pulitzer material?


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

FAC said:


> I noticed that too. No scratch, bruise anything and she's wearing a miniskirt. Two weeks ago I tripped on the sidewalk and took a marvelous fall on the pavement. Two weeks later still have a big scab on my knee and the bruise is finally starting to disappear and I was wearing blue jeans. Didn't know how to do the tuck and roll then.


No scratches. Just tats.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

JuanIguana said:


> In case you didn't read them, here are a couple of the comments posted in response to the news article...now we are thought of as "freaks", etc.
> 
> darlenepens
> "I know many people use Uber, but I think a woman alone is insane to do this. You have no idea who these freaks are and what they're capable of doing. I don't trust Uber as far as I could throw one of their cars. This is only one of many incidents involving Uber drivers."
> ...


Freaks they don't mind using to get from point A to B for cheap.

Have you checked out some of the cab drivers? Last season a cab threw me and my buddy out on a busy street after a bronco game because we wouldn't agree to paying his flat rate fee of $25. A cab fron Mile High to downtown (and reverse) is typically $7. $10 after tip. Been doing the cab thing to the games for the past 15 yrs. Most cabbies know where to drop off but I've had more cabs take me for a ride the long way either bc they refuse to use gps or they want the extra fare. Then my favorite, they don't have change for a $20.

BTW - We actually tried to get an uber after the game but finding our driver was too painful and there was a line of cabs waiting.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

JuanIguana said:


> And what does "I don't think I brought it upon myself in any way for working weird hours" mean??
> 
> Brought what upon yourself?
> 
> Is it just me or was this article nothing short of pulitzer material?


15 minutes of fame. Attention seekers are the worst.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

observer said:


> http://m.aol.com/article/2016/05/11...-ride-by-jumping-from-moving-vehicl/21375125/
> 
> *Woman escapes terrifying Uber ride by jumping from moving vehicle*
> 
> ...


Did anyone watch the Fox KC video? I agree with the others that say this smells like fish.

Dial 911 when being kidnapped, not a friend. 
Outstanding warrant? Why not call 911 from the car as soon as things started to go bad?

Fox News is not a dependable source for news in any city. 
I don't know what actually happened, but I doubt it is what the woman said in the video.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

*Woman Subjected To Uber Driver's D*** Pics. *

Says she was invited to view his photography on an iPad...then gotta a big surprise. 
_________________________________________

These kinds of "reports" can be (and are) being fabricated every day. This one may be true, or completely made up. No one cares really. There's gonna be another one tomorrow. I say BS.


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

FAC said:


> I had a few pax I wished jumped out of my car!


You mean every1


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

tommyboy said:


> At this rate drivers will be viewed as persona non grata by the ride sharing public. Bad press isn't good no matter how you cut it.New policy announced Let THE RIDER BEWARE or even worse Ride at your own risk.Joking aside this is getting out of hand. About half the customers want to hear uber tales so I make them up for tips. Told one I broke a guys finger when I punched him in the nose.Im getting my old rodney dagger field I Get no respect joke book out for material. What the hell at this point why care don't worry be happy


I stopped talking


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

The website Snopes had a write up about the prevalence of bogus news stories in the era of viral, social media.


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> The website Snopes had a write up about the prevalence of bogus news stories in the era of viral, social media.


Now there's a trusted site - Snopes


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

FAC said:


> I was waiting for Fireguy50 to post one of his famous videos...but he didn't. Here are vital instructions for all pax to learn from this brilliant 10yr old.


You asked for a proper demonstration of a evasive maneuvers from a moving vehicle?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I'll make sure to lock the doors and activate the childlocks so my pax doesn't leap out of the car if the GPS sends me the wrong way.

Dashcams. Get 'em. Use 'em.

There are even free dashcam apps that will run in the background of your phone, at least for android.

I don't buy this girl's story at all.

Sounds too much like this story:

http://www.wthr.com/story/31488622/woman-jumps-from-moving-car-to-escape-nightmare-uber-ride


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> You asked for a proper demonstration of a evasive maneuvers from a moving vehicle?


Well it took you long enough to post a video! Don't you know by now I wait with great excitement to see what video you will find to post on a thread. But you gotta give me credit, mine was pretty funny!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Every now and then the random topic of 'scary Uber ride' will come up, usually female pax. I tell them all the same thing:

_Whenever you are in any Rideshare or Taxi ride that you do not feel comfortable with, for any reason at all. Once you are in a safe area, put your hand over your mouth and say, "I think I'm getting car sick."

They will pull over immediately and gladly let you out!
_
Of course this has to happen before things get too suspicious or scary. Every pax I tell this to is like, _Oh, good idea._


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Every now and then the random topic of 'scary Uber ride' will come up, usually female pax. I tell them all the same thing:
> 
> _Whenever you are in any Rideshare or Taxi ride that you do not feel comfortable with, for any reason at all. Once you are in a safe area, put your hand over your mouth and say, "I think I'm getting car sick."
> 
> ...


Yep, I will pull over of the freeway when I hear that!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I've done thousands of rides and on 3 of them, I've had drunk women turn paranoid. One was completely no reason...she got in with a drunk, moody friend in the bar district and he hopped out 1/2 block later...she expected me to drag him back into the car "uhh, no". She talked to a friend the whole way home (fine by me). The last was at the Punchbowl Social Club, but the app said she was at The Big Bang (next door). I went to the Big Bang and texted her that I was outside it...she replies that she's at Punchbowl and I go and pick her up. On the way home, I got stupid and asked her how she liked the Big Bang...that's all it took, she was paranoid the rest of the long trip home...so yeah, I'm not 100% convinced of this story especially if he's an experienced driver.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Being the shy and reticent broad that I am  thought I'd get out of my shell and contact fox4KC. There wasn't a link to contact them directly or make comments so I hit the button "submit a correction". I suggested the story sounded a bit fishy and included many of the points brought up in this post. Such as why did she call the news and not 911 to report this purported kidnapping. Why if she really did jump from a moving car, there wasn't a single scratch bump or bruise on her during the interview. Finally I asked if they would follow up on this story after further investigation because none of it sounds right.

I'm curious if I'll get a response. Especially since this first time I've ever been so outspoken before.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

_First, she lost me at Uber was God-sent, because if it was, TK, the personification of the devil wouldn't be in charge.
Second and since she requested the ride, she naturally had a phone. Why didn't she just dial 911 instead of trying to be a stunt double in a B rated movie? 
If her friend could be there in minutes, then the police could have probably been there in seconds sirens and lights blaring and all...
hmmmm... interesting story. 
Let's see now if she tries and sue Uber!_


----------



## Dashopia (May 12, 2016)

UberReallySucks said:


> _First, she lost me at Uber was God-sent, because if it was, TK, the personification of the devil wouldn't be in charge.
> Second and since she requested the ride, she naturally had a phone. Why didn't she just dial 911 instead of trying to be a stunt double in a B rated movie?
> If her friend could be there in minutes, then the police could have probably been there in seconds sirens and lights blaring and all...
> hmmmm... interesting story.
> Let's see now if she tries and sue Uber!_


Lol Exactly


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> _First, she lost me at Uber was God-sent, because if it was, TK, the personification of the devil wouldn't be in charge.
> Second and since she requested the ride, she naturally had a phone. Why didn't she just dial 911 instead of trying to be a stunt double in a B rated movie?
> If her friend could be there in minutes, then the police could have probably been there in seconds sirens and lights blaring and all...
> hmmmm... interesting story.
> Let's see now if she tries and sue Uber!_


This is an excellent reason not to roll unless you have an address in the app.

In this possible work of fiction the driver does have the address in the app.

In reality this scam would be pulled off with the "I will give you directions" story.

Get the address and enter it into the app.

Uber needs a place to start looking for your body.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

"Uber needs a place to start looking for your body."

_LOL or the App might just take Uber a few blocks away and say "you have reached your destination" _


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> "Uber needs a place to start looking for your body."
> 
> _LOL or the App might just take Uber a few blocks away and say "you have reached your destination" _


"reached your final destination".


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

we all know, that there are more psychotic pax out there than drivers.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

I wish all of my pax did this. jump out of moving vehicle. saves gas by not braking and stopping, and then accelerating again. may be i am doing something wrong...


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah, hard to say what going on here. It's fishy, but I've seen people flee when there frightened, ( usually on drugs, and honestly I didn't see that big scary demon unicorn that they were running from, but hey who am I to say they didn't see it even if I didn't) and so they don't always think clearly. Tuck and roll at 35-50 mph or more and I'm surprised she didn't break a wrist, or sprain and ankle, and have some serious road rash. Maybe though she was wearing a motorcycle outfit and helmet when she thought about her new career as a stunt woman that night. IDK just my opinion.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Let me guess, you are a Millennial?
> 
> I have been driving for 45 years. I have seen most of what people can see on the road.
> 
> ...


Represent!

Some of us Old People have two million miles of driving under our belts. My dad was a semi-pro motor sports racer and taught me to drive when I was 12.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> we all know, that there are more psychotic pax out there than drivers.


Damn straight. At least Goober did a half assed background and DMV check on us. Pax just need a credit card.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Represent!
> 
> Some of us Old People have two million miles of driving under our belts. My dad was a semi-pro motor sports racer and taught me to drive when I was 12.


I got my motorcycle license at 15, so I have actually been driving 47 years in traffic.

Learning to drive in Amarillo is a trip. They get all the weather. Rain, snow, ice storms, hail, tornados, 100 degree heat.

People that learned to drive in SoCal scare the hell out of me. It never changes here. 
When it rains people ignore it and drive as usual. It is a slaughter.

God forbid it ever snow here. All the locals would die on the freeway.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I got my motorcycle license at 15, so I have actually been driving 47 years in traffic.
> 
> Learning to drive in Amarillo is a trip. They get all the weather. Rain, snow, ice storms, hail, tornados, 100 degree heat.
> 
> ...


I lived in Midland for several decades. I learned to drive in Florida where drivers don't slow down when it rains because it rains so much. In Houston, and especially Austin, traffic creeps along in the rain.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I lived in Midland for several decades. I learned to drive in Florida where drivers don't slow down when it rains because it rains so much. In Houston, and especially Austin, traffic creeps along in the rain.


Midland/Odessa. 
So sorry. We were all tornado bait. 
If you live somewhere there is a little radar screen in the corner of your TV set showing you tornados, you are living in the wrong place.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'll bet this is racist.
My fist rider tonight was a lone female, and she was *locked in*, I had forgotten to reset the child locks from my 5 year old.
I had to get out and let her out, no panic, but I'm white and speak English. There was never a problem.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I'll bet this is racist.
> My fist rider tonight was a lone female, and she was *locked in*, I had forgotten to reset the child locks from my 5 year old.
> I had to get out and let her out, no panic, but I'm white and speak English. There was never a problem.


The rear door unlock button on the Jetta is in the center console. Clearly lit and marked, but what drunk can figure that out?

I generally have to unlock the door for them. It saves a lot of face plants. It is better if they exit after the car stops.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I'll bet this is racist.
> My fist rider tonight was a lone female, and she was *locked in*, I had forgotten to reset the child locks from my 5 year old.
> I had to get out and let her out, no panic, but I'm white and speak English. There was never a problem.


Fireguy50 -I think your on to something...drivers should turn on the child safety locks and charge a $5 exit fee. Makes as much sense as the rider safety fee uber takes out.


----------



## Dashopia (May 12, 2016)

Old Rocker said:


> Represent!
> 
> Some of us Old People have two million miles of driving under our belts. My dad was a semi-pro motor sports racer and taught me to drive when I was 12.


I dont have 40yrs but i do have 20yrs under my belt CDL Class B. I think it makes all t he difference. With that amount of drive time somethings become second nature. You can even tell what another driver is gonna do b4 they know. Lol im not knocking new drivers though


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Maybe he was deaf. Uber hires deaf drivers. I have a pax that shared she had an odd experience with a deaf driver.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

UberSaur said:


> What about innocent until proven guilty? All someone has to do is make a claim to get a driver fired?


This is insane! Look at the fare and that it is surging. Look at the map of how far off course he went. The fare looks like a minimum far and he only went a few blocks. This woma. Was in the car less than 5 minutes and takes it upon herself to duck and roll???? Not to wait for him to get a light or stop sign or anything to get out? She sounds like a loon. Also most bartenders drink at the very least on the job. A lot of others drug on the job.

Uber cuts him off without even a phone call or email and then the news station plasters his picture and fails to even contact him for his side of the story.


----------



## notabadguythe (Feb 6, 2016)

Story doesn't add up.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> It might be a good idea if Foober would at least meet drivers for a live in person interview to see if they seem like driver material. I know that doesn't mean anything one way or another...but it might at least let them see who's out there. Not that they care. Nevermind.


Right, the Lyft demo ride and vehichle inspection is also a "personality interview". The mentor can choose to reject you based on a personality that is "not consistant with the Lyft culture".


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

This is a severe case of Schizophrenia, not even once did she ask the driver to pull over and could have just ended the ride normally. She must have rolled out of the car at the stop sign or a red light, got up and ran for cover, meanwhile the driver with a blank and confused look wondering what the hell just happened? In her story all he had to say is rolling out of a moving car for more dramatic effect. imagine the rider freaking out with fear of being kidnapped while we divert the route to pick another pool pax. It's just bad luck for the driver.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Profiling by some bum hanging at an airport judging people by his asinine rating system is exactly the type of driver we don't need If this jerk is as loose with his stupidity when driving can you imagine the levels of ignorance he displays in public. Just sitting there looking at people making derogatory comments about people he knows nothing about. Go get a shrink you a head case


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

tommyboy said:


> Profiling by some bum hanging at an airport judging people by his asinine rating system is exactly the type of driver we don't need If this jerk is as loose with his stupidity when driving can you imagine the levels of ignorance he displays in public. Just sitting there looking at people making derogatory comments about people he knows nothing about. Go get a shrink you a head case


Keep in mind there are a lot of folks here who don't really drive for Uber...


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

If anyone remembers before Houston had fingerprint regs we had a pax say she was raped by a driver. 
Last summer they "no billed" the driver and the rest of the story came out. It seems they both were together for the good part of the day. 

So where there are legit stories that are clear cut. Then there are those you wait for "the rest of the story". Seems we need Paul Harvey back.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Well I got over 1000th rides 4.84 and don't wear glasses never had a ticket and I'm over 60 say la vie


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

tommyboy said:


> Well I got over 1000th rides 4.84 and don't wear glasses never had a ticket and I'm over 60 say la vie


There's a reason "seniors" have lower auto insurance rates than "youngsters."


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-pax-just-jumped-out-of-my-window.42880/


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Woman escapes scary Uber ride by jumping from moving vehicle*
> *http://fox4kc.com/2016/05/10/woman-escapes-scary-uber-ride-by-jumping-from-moving-vehicle/*


^^^
One big problem.... the driver knows where she works and also her destination.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Dashopia said:


> I dont have 40yrs but i do have 20yrs under my belt CDL Class B. I think it makes all t he difference. With that amount of drive time somethings become second nature. You can even tell what another driver is gonna do b4 they know. Lol im not knocking new drivers though


lol yeah, i have 400k miles under my belt too with class A. i just laugh at those UberX's tailgating each other. i wonder how long they are gonna last before their head ends up in someone's rectum...


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-pax-just-jumped-out-of-my-window.42880/


I seen that and assumed it was this driver. By the time I wrote out my post it was too late. I brought a thread back from the past  Oh well, I stand by my comments in both threads. Call 911, and let them sort out the crazy before you need a defense attorney. AND GET A DASH CAM.
Simply ending the trip and moving on gives the crazy PAX time to make up a story and find a reporter with a camera.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-pax-just-jumped-out-of-my-window.42880/


Sorry, meant this as an example of psychotic / impaired pax.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

observer said:


> http://m.aol.com/article/2016/05/11...-ride-by-jumping-from-moving-vehicl/21375125/
> 
> *Woman escapes terrifying Uber ride by jumping from moving vehicle*
> 
> ...


She is actually believable in the video...many posts have flat out dismissed her...the details listed in that video, including any lack of abrasions on her from 'jumping out of a moving car' - not too compelling.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Danz Haagen said:


> lol yeah, i have 400k miles under my belt too with class A. i just laugh at those UberX's tailgating each other. i wonder how long they are gonna last before their head ends up in someone's rectum...


I think it's already happened, and they're trying to find their way out.


----------



## Dashopia (May 12, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I seen that and assumed it was this driver. By the time I wrote out my post it was too late. I brought a thread back from the past  Oh well, I stand by my comments in both threads. Call 911, and let them sort out the crazy before you need a defense attorney. AND GET A DASH CAM.
> Simply ending the trip and moving on gives the crazy PAX time to make up a story and find a reporter with a camera.


Lol I usually rely on my "Winning" personality to calm the crazy  Seriously though, im googling dash cams as we speak.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

observer said:


> Her driver, Adan, headed east on Guinotte Ave. Thompson said the driver ignored the GPS directions as well as her requests to turn around.


Once the driver crossed under the 29 freeway, he was really heading into no man's land. At 2 a.m., and after she had asked him to turn around. So I can't really blame Margot for going with her gut. It's possible Adan was just plum out of it, at the end of a too long shift of hours and not clearly thinking, hearing. For his sake, I hope that's all it was.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

uber signs up anybody. they have a very high turn over rate. uber cannot keep their drivers. uber must keep their experienced trusted drivers. safety must come first.
you will always have incidents on uber. always. not even finger printing will stop incidents by drivers and by pax. you don't have to have a rap sheet to commit crimes. in fact, people without rap sheets commit the most heinous crimes. if uber has drivers that are tried and true they should keep them in order to ensure less incidents.
if you have a nanny that's taken good care of your kids for years and your kids love her, you give her that extra $0.20 she's asking for. why go through the whole process of finding someone else and putting your kids lives in a stranger's hands. uber does that to pax.


----------



## uber fooled (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## uber fooled (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> I wish all of my pax did this. jump out of moving vehicle. saves gas by not braking and stopping, and then accelerating again. may be i am doing something wrong...


In Chicago this could become a "best practice". There's never a safe place to pull over in the busy districts. Just slow to 5mph and tell your pax to aim for the open space at the fire hydrant.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

BS story. No injuries, not sensible, no call to 911.

Nope.

Besides, if she was uncomfortable, it was probably an ex-cabbie.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

FAC said:


> Being the shy and reticent broad that I am  thought I'd get out of my shell and contact fox4KC. There wasn't a link to contact them directly or make comments so I hit the button "submit a correction". I suggested the story sounded a bit fishy and included many of the points brought up in this post. Such as why did she call the news and not 911 to report this purported kidnapping. Why if she really did jump from a moving car, there wasn't a single scratch bump or bruise on her during the interview. Finally I asked if they would follow up on this story after further investigation because none of it sounds right.
> 
> I'm curious if I'll get a response. Especially since this first time I've ever been so outspoken before.


Ahh! you are talking about Fox News. Their news is food for the brain dead masses. Don't expect anything legitimate from them.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

uber fooled said:


> View attachment 40428


This meme is accurate. I've had a couple of occasions when the pax gets in the wrong car. Often it is when they don't type in the correct address and when I finally I find the Pax and I text him/her they're already entering the other vehicle. After that I don't waste my time and cancel as no show.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

What's the big deal? I have at 3 rides every day end with a passenger screaming and jumping out of the car.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I wonder what the driver rated her. It doesn't sound like she tipped.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I wonder what the driver rated her. It doesn't sound like she tipped.


Dude. Prolly should do some eye drops or something before you drive. Look a little sketchy right now.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

observer said:


> http://m.aol.com/article/2016/05/11...-ride-by-jumping-from-moving-vehicl/21375125/
> 
> *Woman escapes terrifying Uber ride by jumping from moving vehicle*
> 
> ...


I'm guessing there's more than a little embellishment in this tale.


----------



## DashCamBros (May 4, 2016)

Seems to be a lot of doubt and speculation with this story. Was it caught on dash camera?

Really crazy how there are a million scenarios that could've played out, and we'll never know the truth unless someone has concrete footage, or the police do an investigation.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> What's the big deal? I have at 3 rides every day end with a passenger screaming and jumping out of the car.


Maybe it's because they are chatter boxes and you give them the TL/DR sign


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

FAC said:


> Maybe it's because they are chatter boxes and you give them the TL/DR sign


Some people are like that.

Present company excluded of course.


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

I highly doubt she was in an Uber. Uber drivers are screened and police checked. Perhaps her fears were unjustified. Just because I'm scared of ducks doesn't make the duck dangerous.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> I'm guessing this is what really happened:
> 
> Inner monologue of rider - "Shoot, the driver took a wrong turn. Where is he taking me? Am I in danger? Sh*t! It's UberPool! Tuck and roll!"


Oddly enough, that always comes to mind when I have a lone female pax and make a wrong turn during the trip, as to what she might be thinking as a result of making said wrong turn and/or going a different route to her destination.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> We had a woman do this out of her boyfriends moving car on I-10 about a year or so ago.
> 
> Think she was spread out for about a 1/2 mile.
> 
> ...


OMG.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

UberDriver72 said:


> Oddly enough, that always comes to mind when I have a lone female pax and make a wrong turn during the trip, as to what she might be thinking as a result of making said wrong turn and/or going a different route to her destination.


Oh yeah dude, or El Duderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing. I am concious of the fact that girls need to be aware of and worried about that to a degree, so I'll tell them if a turn seems a little odd so they know I'm legit.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> Oh yeah dude, or El Duderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing. I am concious of the fact that girls need to be aware of and worried about that to a degree, so I'll tell them if a turn seems a little odd so they know I'm legit.


That, and make sure I crank up the Creedence on the 'ol 8-track. Note taken...thanks for the tip, it was "prettyyyy, prettyyyy, pretty good".


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> It might be a good idea if Foober would at least meet drivers for a live in person interview to see if they seem like driver material. I know that doesn't mean anything one way or another...but it might at least let them see who's out there. Not that they care. Nevermind.


If Fuber actually met and vetted drivers it would make them slightly culpable for any driver indiscretions. The model they have now allows then to throw their partners under the bus whenever they want.

I'm sure the first thing they did after Kalamazoo was make sure they weren't on the hook for anything


----------



## Rendog11 (Apr 9, 2016)

tommyboy said:


> Uber should find out the facts and if this guy's. Innocent help him out of common decency.My intuitive side says the is the first not the last problem of this nature. Uber and drivers are sue targets for money hungry people.


Do y really think Fluber wants to spend time and $ saving a drone from false accusations? I am applauded


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

Should have taken a regulated , fingerprinted , drug screened , police signed off taxi where the driver is professional and not a freeking moron


----------

